# Bp Ms150!??!



## MCF

Any chance at all of getting to be able to get a registration for the BPMS150 from Houston to Texas!?!?!?


----------



## culdeus

MCF said:


> Any chance at all of getting to be able to get a registration for the BPMS150 from Houston to Texas!?!?!?


They sometimes hold some registrations and if they get some cancellations early they might release 3-500 or so. They are trying to keep the rider count flat from last year. There were no additional releases for 07, but 500 for 06. 

If some are to be released I'll let you know when I know (via my team captain). 

Of course money talks with these people. If you've got a 5 figure donation lined up then I bet they dig a number out for you.


----------



## MCF

*Thanks...*



culdeus said:


> They sometimes hold some registrations and if they get some cancellations early they might release 3-500 or so. They are trying to keep the rider count flat from last year. There were no additional releases for 07, but 500 for 06.
> 
> If some are to be released I'll let you know when I know (via my team captain).
> 
> Of course money talks with these people. If you've got a 5 figure donation lined up then I bet they dig a number out for you.


Two friends got registered before close....not part of a team or anything and I would like to ride with them if possible.


----------



## SpencerM

Go Team Taco Deli!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MCF

And that helps how?


----------



## SpencerM

Doesn't...

Your a little late in the game to sign up my friend. Registration was booked solid back in November. I got in through my team after the fact but that was me. Have you tried a corp. team? This might involve a bit of networking if you are really interested.

Ease up on the aggression chief


----------



## MCF

What aggression? I am already pursuing as many avenues as possible to get a registration...if you know of any, feel free to post.


----------



## brentster

> Ease up on the aggression chief


Spencer, you're a jerk!!

lol


----------



## SpencerM

brentster said:


> Spencer, you're a jerk!!
> 
> lol



What?!

haha

I am a pleasant individual! Anyway, I emailed my team captain to ask about availability. If they have any pull or know anyone who does I will let ya know.


----------



## BloodHound

SpencerM said:


> Go Team Taco Deli!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


What is that, like a team made up of Taco Bell and Jason's Deli employees?


----------



## SpencerM

BloodHound said:


> What is that, like a team made up of Taco Bell and Jason's Deli employees?



Umm no... It is a place here in Austin and if you haven't been there you should check it out. 

Do you live in Austin?


----------



## BloodHound

Live in Houston. I'll check out Taco Deli if I ever get a chance. Maybe after this year's MS150. Otherwise, I usually don't find myself in Austin. Austin has like, hills and stuff.


----------



## SpencerM

BloodHound said:


> Live in Houston. I'll check out Taco Deli if I ever get a chance. Maybe after this year's MS150. Otherwise, I usually don't find myself in Austin. Austin has like, hills and stuff.



Well hey we will have a tent at both Saturday night and at the finish line. If you can find me I will see what I can do about a little sampler.  Honestly some of the best breakfast tacos and taco tacos I have ever had. Good stuff! 

We are really loud most of the time, shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## MCF

Ok...found a girl that messed up her ACL and is willing to sell me her registration for $75. I believe this is the normal registration price, correct?

What needs to be done to the registration to make sure it is good for me to ride and what else do I need to do (raise funds, etc. etc.)???


----------



## culdeus

MCF said:


> Ok...found a girl that messed up her ACL and is willing to sell me her registration for $75. I believe this is the normal registration price, correct?
> 
> What needs to be done to the registration to make sure it is good for me to ride and what else do I need to do (raise funds, etc. etc.)???


Let me know if this works out for you and how the red tape goes. I have someone that is also thinking about transferring a registration.

Tia


----------



## SpencerM

MCF check your PM


----------



## MCF

Thanks...I got my packet today. Riding for someone from my work that got injured!


----------



## curtw

SpencerM said:


> Well hey we will have a tent at both Saturday night and at the finish line. If you can find me I will see what I can do about a little sampler.  Honestly some of the best breakfast tacos and taco tacos I have ever had. Good stuff!
> 
> We are really loud most of the time, shouldn't be hard to find.


Spencer, is that invite good for the rest of us? I'm jonesing for some tacos tonight, and I know how bad it is to go after calories this close to bedtime...


----------



## culdeus

Anybody happen to save the pdf of the topography of the route? I can't seem to locate it. The last couple years they put it up on the website very late, but it was identical both years. Someday I'll remember to save it on my harddrive.


----------



## brentster

I don't think you're hard drive could handle the topography of the early part of the second day. You'll blow the thing up.


----------



## SpencerM

curtw said:


> Spencer, is that invite good for the rest of us? I'm jonesing for some tacos tonight, and I know how bad it is to go after calories this close to bedtime...




Of course! It was a posting on the AUSTIN Craig's list. Search for it under bikes. Good Luck!


----------



## SpencerM

brentster said:


> I don't think you're hard drive could handle the topography of the early part of the second day. You'll blow the thing up.



I hear this is where the true power of Austin riders comes out. Those Houston peeps can't handle the hills....


----------



## rootfreak

> Those Houston peeps can't handle the hills


You may drop us on the climbs, but we got speed!

BTW, does anyone have a map of the tent locations in La Grange? MS150 site doesn't have it.


----------



## culdeus

I located the one from 2006. I don't think the route changed that much. If someone wants it let me know and I'll find a way to host it.

I don't see the tent layout anywhere either, but it also seems static from 06 to 07 for the most part within the large teams. It isn't ever very hard to locate a tent. They will definately pass out the maps with the packets.


----------



## saintsfan342000

One week to go, guys! Can't wait.


----------



## SpencerM

saintsfan342000 said:


> One week to go, guys! Can't wait.



Looking forward to my massage on the following Monday!


----------



## brentster

SpencerM said:


> Looking forward to my massage on the following Monday!


Maybe you'll get a happy ending :thumbsup:


----------



## culdeus

I've got my suitcase of courage all packed up and ready to go.


----------



## brentster

I've done it 3 times a while back and will have to hit it again sometime. I can't think of a better way to spend a weekend.

Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCF

I am all ready...did my last 65 mile training ride this past weekend in the Hill Country....went great. Just love that my allergies kicked in bad this past weekend. Makes wanting to get on a bike a challenge, but 10 minutes into they disappear.


----------



## jestmaty

The weather report is looking fantastic for the weekend. I'm a virgin rider, my first MS150.

I'll start training tommorow, Tues 4/8 to get in shape for this event! Just kidding...

I borrowed a bike on Feb 2, rode a road bike for the first time in my life that day, and have put about 800 miles on it training. Been riding the hill area around Bellville, actually on part of the route. 

I mix up my cardio with a recumbent that I've been riding for years. It is a home exercise machine that has a magnetic function that simulates any profile you want to program into it. I've probably put the same 800 miles on it too. I was keeping each day's exercise written down on a calendar, but kind of stopped a few weeks ago.

I can ride flat land all day long, but the hills are challenging. Dropped about 20 lbs since January, so I feel physically and mentally ready to enjoy the event....

I am so excited that the weather is calling for sunny skies Fri, Sat, and Sunday with lows in the 50's and highs in the high 70's !!!

Attached is a pic from training... the hideous rear carrier and bag have been removed!! 

I also put some yellow Vittoria Zaffiro tires on it !!! It is VERY, VERY, YELLOW!! now
View attachment 121484


----------



## MCF

This will be my first also...have done a training ride every weekend since the first one and ride about 40-60 miles during the week on my own. Looking forward to the ride...NOT looking forward to people that don't understand what "On your left" means which should be interpreted, "PLEASE STOP RIDING THREE ABREAST GOING 8 MPH AND MOOOOOOVE OVER FOR FASTER RIDERS".....


----------



## culdeus

The first day is much better for traffic on the road. If you are doing 20+ you'll be totally clear of traffic by bellvue at the latest. And even up to that point it isn't that bad. Most people do start at the prescribed locations. 

Sunday is a different story. Lots of advanced starts on Sunday means lots of traffic almost wall to wall the whole way in regardless of how fast you go. Plus there's a "slow" route on Sunday that gets even the 15s to lunch faster than the 20s. and there isn't much you can do about this. You won't see many 3 abreast though and there's plenty of room to get around most of the time. I have considered putting a bell on my bars though at times.


----------



## rootfreak

*I'm slacking off bigtime*

Two years ago, I was ready to do my first MS 150. Man I was ready to go. I was putting in at least 100 miles in every weekend a month prior. Then I got bronchidis two days before. You can guess what I didn't do that weekend.

Fast foward to last year. The last real trainging ride (50+ miles) I rode was the tour de houston. I had a couple 20 milers in there as well. Did the MS, I was fine.

This year, the training is even worse. The last bir ride I did was the puddle for the ducks (feb I belive). Of course I've gotten out since then, but I haven't done anything substantial. I'm probably down to less than 20 miles a week in the last 5 weeks. 

So, I'm a slacker. I don't know why I don't ride more, seeing as I love riding. To all that train a lot, I definately commend you :thumbsup: Maybe I get burned out? The scary thing is, out of my group of 5, I think I'm the most prepared.

Anyways, I wish ya'll a great, safe ride. I'll be grilling brauts in La Grange if anyone wants one


----------



## MCF

I am nervous!!! don't know why, but I am...not worried about legs or lungs (see post above) but worried about logistics...getting bag checked at Tulley and starting the ride, meeting up with some partners at lunch that are starting from Warda. Getting picked up in LaGrange to sleep in Bastrop and getting back on Sunday morning...checking bag Sunday and getting started on Sunday...and the crowd!! The congestion and 'lack of etiquette (from both newbies and 'racer boys') worry me the most...maybe I worry too much!??? hehehe....Good luck, stay safe...and if you start to feel 'off' pull off and take a break...better to arrive later and safe than faint or get dehydrated from over exertion!


----------



## jestmaty

It'll all work out MCF.... 

It sounds like you've done plenty of riding in a group. The only organized ride I did was the Continental Classic back on March 14th. 67 miles was the longest route and it was very hilly!

I think my total training mileage was about 300 miles at that point. I finished that CC event in just under 5 hours and felt very good at the end.

Rode 60 miles this past Sat am in the Bellville area and 30 miles in the same area on Sunday, April 6th. I had a lot to do on Sunday and had to cut it short, plus the fog wouldn't go away until VERY, VERY late in the am on Sunday.

I'm starting at Rhodes Stadium in Katy on Sat ( 82 mile day ) and am riding the harder Bechtel Challenge Route on Sunday to Austin. They say they Bechtel is super hilly, but on rather smooth roads. The other express route is only 7 miles shorter, but is on more coarse surfaces... we'll see.

A buddy got hotel rooms at the Hyatt Hill Country resort in Bastrop for Sat pm. We are going to lounge around the pool and hot tub that evening. 

Good luck and have a good time!!


----------



## rootfreak

*Uh Oh*

So I just checked the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration web site. Forecasted winds from the North/Northwest @ 5-15 mph. This could really suck.


----------



## MerlinAma

rootfreak said:


> So I just checked the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration web site. Forecasted winds from the North/Northwest @ 5-15 mph. This could really suck.


You'll be riding with 12,999 other people.

Find a draft.  

I'm stuck at the office doing tax returns for my procrastinating clients. 

No sympathy from me. (well -maybe a little)


----------



## saintsfan342000

Yeah...weather looks like it'll be cool. Saturday night low is mid-40's! Highs low 70's both days...low humidity.

This stinks man. Plus I'm suffering thru a cold right now. Could be rough.


----------



## brentster

MerlinAma said:


> You'll be riding with 12,999 other people.
> 
> Find a draft.
> 
> I'm stuck at the office doing tax returns for my procrastinating clients.
> 
> No sympathy from me. (well -maybe a little)


Yeah really. While your battling that 5 mph headwind in the 75 degree sunshine, I'll be doing my tax return that I've been procrastinating.

I'll NEVER make another stock transaction again!!!!!!!!


Oh yeah, Have fun ya'll. :thumbsup:


----------



## jestmaty

Oh.... oh.....oh.... the wind sucked, sucked, sucked, sucked.... 

I mean blew, blew, blew, blew!!!! Close to 15-20 mph headwinds both days!!

Old timers said it hadn't been like that for maybe 10 years or so


----------



## MCF

Oh now...the wind was not that bad today...it was WAAAAY less windy today than Sadurday. Finished my first MS150. Saturday was TOUGH!!!! From Tully to Lagrange took us till 3:30pm and we left Tully at 8am Today, leaving Lagrange at 8am we finished at 2:30pm....the PARK is a must!!! Sooo much fun!!! Best wishes to those that got hurt during the ride!!


----------



## curtw

jestmaty said:


> Oh.... oh.....oh.... the wind sucked, sucked, sucked, sucked....
> 
> I mean blew, blew, blew, blew!!!! Close to 15-20 mph headwinds both days!!
> 
> Old timers said it hadn't been like that for maybe 10 years or so


13 years. Sunday in '95 had a wind like this, But in addition, it never got over 50 degrees all day.

Yesterday was so painful (remember, I'm 13 years older), I actually took the (gasp!) EXPRESS ROUTE today. First time ever.


----------



## brentster

MCF said:


> Oh now...the wind was not that bad today...it was WAAAAY less windy today than Sadurday. Finished my first MS150. Saturday was TOUGH!!!! From Tully to Lagrange took us till 3:30pm and we left Tully at 8am Today, leaving Lagrange at 8am we finished at 2:30pm....the PARK is a must!!! Sooo much fun!!! Best wishes to those that got hurt during the ride!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Best wishes to those that got hurt?

Did something bad happen, or was it just the usual 1 or 2 falls out of 13,000 people you usually hear about?


----------



## jestmaty

Between the last breakpoint and the finish today, at least one rider went down at the bottom of a steep hill ( big time speed ). He was in bad, bad shape.
-
On the 1st day, the entire course was closed for a while as someone was airlifted by helicopter to the hospital. My friend who has done this 2 times before said he'd never seen the middle-of-the-road backup that we had on Saturday. As I was leaving an after lunch breakpoint, I heard some volunteer say to a rider that the course was now open because he heard the heli go over. 

I left that breakpoint and came to a dead standstill at the bottom of a long, rolling hill. As far as you could see in front and back, maybe 7 or 8 people wide, was a mass of standing still riders.

Lastly, I was in a relatively sparse group less than a mile from the finish, when a momentary lapse in focus caused 2 riders that were riding together to bump into each other pretty severely. Almost watched them go down, but they recovered thankfully. Less than a mile literally!!


----------



## culdeus

I got totally served on Saturday and mostly took it easy on Sunday. I uploaded my info from my garmin if anyone cares. I'll put together a more compete writeup later today.

FWIW there was another airlift in 2005 that shut the course down, but the guy had just plain dropped dead on his bike. Not sure why they airlifted him, but whatever. Shut the course down for a good bit. There were tons of crashes everywhere because of the crosswinds. n00b bike handling + crosswinds + people chatting two wide going 12 with guys going 20 by them = bad times. 

I haven't heard of any deaths this year so far. Usually 1 every other year or so. 

Day1

day2


----------



## MCF

Deaths? In the Chronicle write up the MS org said they have had zero deaths since the event started.

Yeah..the cross winds were bad...my riding partner and I (pretty experienced) were going down a rolling hill at about 30mph and a cross wind LITERALLY almost blew us both over...and neither of us have aero wheels. I feel bad for newbies with aero wheels on Saturday...I bet they were fighting all day. One thing is for sure...I am ordering some biofreeze today...hehehe!!!


----------



## culdeus

They've had at least a dozen deaths if not far, far more. They do a fantastic job of suppressing this little detail. What they said in that article is deaths due to the rider crashing. They don't have to report it if it's natural causes and certainly don't. You get people dropping dead all the time from heart failure. Two years ago a guy in lagrange that was not even 40 kicked it in his sleep. It was only at like 10:30 when they went to take down his cot and wake him up did they realize it.


----------



## MCF

Ouch...but I kind of agree that 'natural' deaths are not their fault...if someone pushes themselves too hard, that is their own fault. Anyone know if there has ever been a confirmed death or paralysis from a 'typical' crash?

More importantly, when are the pics available for viewing and when is registration for next year!?


----------



## beylanu

Finished my first MS150! Fantastic ride even with the wind. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## saintsfan342000

I was just a few minutes behind that wreck on Day1. They had us get off our bikes and walk past the scene. Man do I feel bad that unfortunate things like this occur during such inspiring events.

Anyways, Saturday: Windy but awesome! I got in this line of maybe 10 folks and rode with them from the turn onto FM 529 (maybe 10 miles from the start at Tully) all the way to lunch. It was a lot of fun. 

Sunday: Cold balls in the morning, but by the first rest stop I was ready to shed some layers. The park was amazing as always. I TT'd myself thru there and cleared it in 42:45. I was happy with that.

Overall: Great experience again, even with the wind, because that gives us the opportunity to practice riding in lines and hold position. But my knees are killing me today.


----------



## beylanu

saintsfan342000 said:


> I was just a few minutes behind that wreck on Day1. They had us get off our bikes and walk past the scene. Man do I feel bad that unfortunate things like this occur during such inspiring events.


Yah I was at a rest stop when they closed the course because a guy had a heart attack on the route and they had to bring in a helicopter. 

The Bastrop park ride was awesome! Hate to sound elitist, but I can't understand why people would take the 71 route over that. That said, I'm glad people do skip out on it, so the park is less crowded. =)

Definitely on my calendar for next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## culdeus




----------



## bygoirish05

*1st MS-150*

I barely finished my first MS-150. The wind was rough on Sat. I'm going to have to get some better biking shorts if I'm going to do it next year. I rolled into La Grange at 5:00 and crossed the finish line in Austin at 4:00. The best part of the ride (excluding the finish) was the ~5 mile stretch before reaching La Grange. After we turned south and had the wind at our back, we were cruising.


----------



## brentster

Next year, you'll finish both days by 1:00


----------



## saintsfan342000

Culdeus...all I can say to your picture is...VaginalSliceBornBorn


----------



## culdeus

merkin

The brightroom pics are up by rider number already.


----------



## hollowlegs99

“I arrived in Austin on the second day exhilarated to be greeted by thousands at the finish. I ride for a local team, the Saint Arnolds Brewery. After I arrived I quaffed at least three brews, took a shower, ate a sandwich, numerous sweets and was enjoying recounting the ride with my fellow riders when a mid-twenties something, tall young man strode in and started to hit on two pretty blonde co-eds. They looked to be in the 19-21 year old range. He was waxing poetic about his bicycle which he pointed out was of the far superior material carbon fiber and cost $8,000 dollars. He wanted them to know that his bicycle was oh so fine compared to the aluminum bike right next to it and beyond words compared to old steel bikes. 

When he turned away for some reason I leaned next to the two pretty co-eds and told them, "He's full of bull. I'm 56 years old, a grandpa, beat him here by two hours and was riding a 28 year old steel bike." They burst into gleeful laughter. Later when they were leaving (without the young man) they both glanced over at me and waved.”


I had a great time. I’m on for next year and a tail wind!


----------



## brentster

hollowlegs99 said:


> “I arrived in Austin on the second day exhilarated to be greeted by thousands at the finish. I ride for a local team, the Saint Arnolds Brewery. After I arrived I quaffed at least three brews, took a shower, ate a sandwich, numerous sweets and was enjoying recounting the ride with my fellow riders when a mid-twenties something, tall young man strode in and started to hit on two pretty blonde co-eds. They looked to be in the 19-21 year old range. He was waxing poetic about his bicycle which he pointed out was of the far superior material carbon fiber and cost $8,000 dollars. He wanted them to know that his bicycle was oh so fine compared to the aluminum bike right next to it and beyond words compared to old steel bikes.
> 
> When he turned away for some reason I leaned next to the two pretty co-eds and told them, "He's full of bull. I'm 56 years old, a grandpa, beat him here by two hours and was riding a 28 year old steel bike." They burst into gleeful laughter. Later when they were leaving (without the young man) they both glanced over at me and waved.”
> 
> 
> I had a great time. I’m on for next year and a tail wind!


That post just made my day. Good job man. :thumbsup:


----------



## MCF

*Why a hater??*



hollowlegs99 said:


> “I arrived in Austin on the second day exhilarated to be greeted by thousands at the finish. I ride for a local team, the Saint Arnolds Brewery. After I arrived I quaffed at least three brews, took a shower, ate a sandwich, numerous sweets and was enjoying recounting the ride with my fellow riders when a mid-twenties something, tall young man strode in and started to hit on two pretty blonde co-eds. They looked to be in the 19-21 year old range. He was waxing poetic about his bicycle which he pointed out was of the far superior material carbon fiber and cost $8,000 dollars. He wanted them to know that his bicycle was oh so fine compared to the aluminum bike right next to it and beyond words compared to old steel bikes.
> 
> When he turned away for some reason I leaned next to the two pretty co-eds and told them, "He's full of bull. I'm 56 years old, a grandpa, beat him here by two hours and was riding a 28 year old steel bike." They burst into gleeful laughter. Later when they were leaving (without the young man) they both glanced over at me and waved.”
> 
> 
> I had a great time. I’m on for next year and a tail wind!


Maybe he left Lagrange 4 hours later than you and got to Austin ONLY two hours after you...meaning he really kicked your b*tt. Were you offended or have some negative impact by the 'lines' he was using to maybe meet a girl? Unless a girl is obviously offended or uncomfortable by a guy hitting on them, live and let live.....


----------



## brentster

MCF said:


> Maybe he left Lagrange 4 hours later than you and got to Austin ONLY two hours after you...meaning he really kicked your b*tt. Were you offended or have some negative impact by the 'lines' he was using to maybe meet a girl? Unless a girl is obviously offended or uncomfortable by a guy hitting on them, live and let live.....


No Way. Good for you Hollowlegs. Sounds like the guy was a real douche.


----------

